# Carp and Catfish Tournament Akron Ohio



## majorleaguecarp (Sep 20, 2008)

There will be a Carp and Catfish $10.00/$5.00 Tournament at Springfield Lake (off rt 224) near Akron Ohio on Saturday September 27th 8pm-8am Sunday. Sign ups at Chappys Drive thru (lakeside) on the day. Optional $10.00 sidepot for Eurostylers.


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you tell me exactly where Chappy's drive though is?
I have never been to this lake but am considering coming down for your event.

Thanks


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Chappy's is at the north end of the lake on S.R. 224, just west of the traffic light into the Springfield Police/Fire/Admin. complex.

Tourney is shore fishing only.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

What's a Eurostyler?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

neocats1 said:


> What's a Eurostyler?


Good question. Would be interested in learning that myself. Is it a style of event or type of fish or a local slang term?


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

I did not know the term either. I was going to show up at this event but could not get nyone to go withme so I passed. Me and my little Brother T-BONE showed up the next morning and checked it out before everyone got done. I saw 2 guys fishing with a metal rack like contraption so I asked them what it was and they said this thing wa what euro styling refered to.Basically it is a stand that is light weight metal, about 3 to 4 feet high from the ground, about 6 feet long and holds up to 3 bery long firm poles for card fishing. The line goes under the contrpation and through a pully and when a fish takes off with it an alarm sounds. I googled carp fishing equipment and found references to these things. Anywhere from 200-700dollars. There you have it best I can explain it. Oh yeah, my little brother T-Bone was really amazed and just stared at all funny like, kind of like when he eats to much turkey and is trying to figure out how to reach his shoe to tie it.


----------

